# At last!



## Freddie99 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've just been told today by the DSN that the consultant is applying for funding this week. Went to see my DSN in my tea break at work! Break open the bubbly and clear Mr Cockup out of the guest room!


----------



## Steff (Feb 16, 2010)

wooooooooooooooooo
At last some good news Tom xx


----------



## am64 (Feb 16, 2010)

Brilliant news tom !!!


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 17, 2010)

thats great news, have they any idea how long it will take to come back?


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 17, 2010)

My pump training date is right at the end of next month, six weeks away if I recall correctly. I then get the real thing a fortnight later.


----------



## tracey w (Feb 17, 2010)

Great news Tom!

well done,


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 17, 2010)

Brilliant news Tom!

Really glad to hear they have given you a proper date at last! What a relief. It will be worth it when it happens, eventually!

Well done for standing your corner.

Lou


----------



## jan7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fantastic news,


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 18, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Brilliant news Tom!
> 
> Really glad to hear they have given you a proper date at last! What a relief. It will be worth it when it happens, eventually!
> 
> ...



They'd already booked the dates but hadn't got my the funding which is what really got to me. False promises and all that.


----------



## shiv (Feb 19, 2010)

great news!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 19, 2010)

Thats great news Tom mi lad, hope there are no more hiccups along the way.
Any thoughts on a name for your pump yet??


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent news Tom!


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 19, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Thats great news Tom mi lad, hope there are no more hiccups along the way.
> Any thoughts on a name for your pump yet??



I'm thinking of going with The Eagle. It lands on the twelth of April... That and I'm a fair bit of a Jack Higgins fan. Actually, on that note I think I will name it after the lead character (played well by Michael Caine in the film), his name will be Kurt.


----------



## am64 (Feb 19, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm thinking of going with The Eagle. It lands on the twelth of April... That and I'm a fair bit of a Jack Higgins fan. Actually, on that note I think I will name it after the lead character (played well by Michael Caine in the film), his name will be Kurt.



kurt so its definately a male pimp opps mean pump!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 20, 2010)

Brilliant news Tom - you have had a frustrating run! Glad a date is now in place.


----------

